# '49 Phantom?  For real?



## mickeyc (Dec 23, 2014)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4813419414.html

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Really need better pics but there are a couple of things that don't look kosher to me. The first thing I would start with is the serial number, need a better pic of that seat and the paint. I would also like to see the rear fender and if it has holes for the deluxe reflector. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2014)

Obviously repainted with silver painted fenders. That said, forebrake justifys price. If you could get this for $650 or better it would be a steal!


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 23, 2014)

Porky on the front.  I would be over there checking that out in a heartbeat even if the tank, fenders and seat are not correct.  Just make sure those wheels are S2s and the springer fork is locking with key and not a 95 repop.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 27, 2014)

I saw this bike this morning.
Bike is a 'restored' original. original Fenders were filled  with bondo and Painted. Correct S-2's with rear one rechromed, front rim looks 
like original finish. Seat was recovered but original pan. He has original Script brake lever. Bars, stem & tank are Rechromed original.  original light cover
 but repop lens.He has replaced some of the AS bolts but has the originals. Correct seat collar & bolt. Nice Original AS
pedals (7+). Original crank.  Fore brake hub has some chrome peeling but is in good shape. Working fork lock but not correct key.
    He got this bike new in 49-50.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 27, 2014)

Tires are worth $100, lots of value there.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 27, 2014)

Tires still have flashing on them ...


----------

